
Ask HN: Insert USB drive, image entire HD to USB so USB is bootable clone? - jfdi
Do you know of any tool that could enable this use case?<p>Essentially you insert a sufficiently high capacity USB stick into your laptop, entirely clone the drive encryption &amp; all as appropriate so that the USB stick becomes a full clone of your system, bootable from any other PC.
======
neckardt
Any disc mirroring software should work. I would probably try using dd and
fdisk, but if you want a graphical option clonezilla[0] might be what you
want.

[0]: [https://clonezilla.org/](https://clonezilla.org/)

------
mrsareen
Posted this thread specifically to help out for such usecase couple of days
earlier -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24220628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24220628)

------
lazylizard
dd?

